
Does Wal-Mart's ShippingPass ($49/year) Stand a Chance Against Amazon Prime? - marcelweiss
https://earlymoves.com/2016/05/17/shippingpass-does-wal-mart-stand-a-chance-with-two-day-shipping-against-amazon-prime/
======
marklyon
Wal-Mart has to fix their shipping process. After much nagging about my
failure to replace old with new, I ordered a new collection of underwear,
undershirts, socks and gym shirts and shorts. I used Wal-Mart's site for it,
since they had the tagless shirts I liked.

That started a near-endless procession of white plastic bags containing one
and exactly one item in them, arriving at our apartment each day, over a
period of two weeks. I ordered something like a dozen different items and not
one came packaged with another. Trying to keep track of what I'd received and
what I was missing was daunting, not to mention how much they must have spent
on shipping.

------
DiabloD3
If I can order anything from Wal-Mart's vast selection, I can see this doing
exceedly well with the ex-Prime diaspora.

~~~
marcelweiss
Maybe. But the numbers don't point to a significant departure of Prime
subscribers. [https://earlymoves.com/2016/01/29/amazon-prime-
memberships-g...](https://earlymoves.com/2016/01/29/amazon-prime-memberships-
grew-51-worldwide-in-2015-47-in-u-s/)

